# pereview.net ???



## alejandro787 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi ,

Has anyone passed the exam taking the online review course pereview ?? is it any good ? is it good for the afternoon exam ???????????


----------



## Mutha PE PS (Jan 8, 2010)

I took the online course and thought it was pretty good. However it was not a strong enough review for me on the afternoon geotech.( I failed) I took the online review offered by ASCE this fall and thought it was much beeter in preparing for both the morning and afternoon with the exception of the afternoon Water Resourrces should have included some Environmental.


----------



## awdturboiv (Feb 3, 2010)

I took the course and passed the first time with Transportation. I had some time left on my membership so let a friend review the material who had failed twice before and he passed. The content will definately overprepare you for the exam, especially for transportation. The price for the full package has skyrocketed over the past couple of years.


----------



## countingblucarz (Jan 27, 2017)

I know this is an old topic, but I read it last year looking for advice on if there was a cheap study course alternative. Just to follow up, I signed up for pereview.net and really did not like it.  I get emails almost daily of a student finding a mistake in the instructors teachings. I don't feel confident in any of his other answers. The videos are poor quality. The handouts are just copied and pasted formulas from text books and serve as a distraction not as an help.


----------



## ptatohed (Jan 28, 2017)

http://pereview.net/


----------



## jgreen25 (Jul 12, 2017)

Here are a few resources that I found useful:


School of PE - very thorough review course

http://civilpeprep.blogspot.com/ - free practice problems

http://civilpepractice.com/ - more free practice problems


----------



## ptatohed (Jul 13, 2017)

jgreen25 said:


> Here are a few resources that I found useful:
> 
> 
> School of PE - very thorough review course
> ...


Thanks.

But a 7.5 year bump for unrelated input?


----------

